# Vitamins / Supplements for FET



## bbm09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi there,


Will be starting a FET cycle next month hopefully. I was wondering what, if any, supplements may be helpful in the lead up / during the cycle. 


At the moment I am just taking the Pregnancare conception and a fish oil (Mor DHA). For my IVF cycle I took a good few supplements to help egg quality but obviously on a FET cycle thats not important. I might try some selenium as well as isnt that meant to help with implantation? 


Anyone have any other suggestions? 


Thanks!


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

We had a successful FET in November and the only supplements I took were Sanatogen conception and pregnancy multivitamins and omega 3 fish oil capsules. 

Good luck with your FET

L x


----------

